# Any experience with Pre-Employment Physicals?



## mike6623 (Jun 15, 2015)

Hello, I am mid 30's 5'6 and 128lbs and a heavy toker. I have passes some randoms using Synthetic but now have the "real human powdered urine" which I am more comfortable with, since it is actually real.
My question is as follows and hope to hear some feedback!
I was given a great job offer. It is NOT a federal or State job. It is in a plant, but I am more of an "office" worker. The HR guy stated per policy, I will need to do a background, physical and drug screen. The physical is what I would like advice on.
Some have said that when you get a physical, you have to strip to a gown? Is that true? If that IS true would this work? I have a pair of front pocket underwear made specifically for holding something without it falling out. If I were required to strip, couldn't I just take off the undies like normal, then put them back on when time to test? Or would taping to my lower back, or chest be better?
Do they ever NOT make you strip during a routine physical? What is the process?
This is my main concern, that I will be made to strip, then go pee while in the gown. (Not sure why that wouwl happen, but covering all possibilities). Now if that is the case, how to process? Taping to my chest? I doubt that they will be looking at my chest, right? Or is it just more of a, take your blood pressure, with all clothes on type deal? Again, it isn't a federal or state job.


----------



## mike6623 (Jun 15, 2015)

No one? haha. I am just wondering about the process. Are they all "strip down" or no?


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Jun 15, 2015)

mike6623 said:


> Hello, I am mid 30's 5'6 and 128lbs and a heavy toker. I have passes some randoms using Synthetic but now have the "real human powdered urine" which I am more comfortable with, since it is actually real.
> My question is as follows and hope to hear some feedback!
> I was given a great job offer. It is NOT a federal or State job. It is in a plant, but I am more of an "office" worker. The HR guy stated per policy, I will need to do a background, physical and drug screen. The physical is what I would like advice on.
> Some have said that when you get a physical, you have to strip to a gown? Is that true? If that IS true would this work? I have a pair of front pocket underwear made specifically for holding something without it falling out. If I were required to strip, couldn't I just take off the undies like normal, then put them back on when time to test? Or would taping to my lower back, or chest be better?
> ...


Just hope whoever does your physical has small hands with small fingers. They are big on prostate exams in pre-employment physicals. That's what I heard for real. Maybe throw a homeless guy a $20 and let him get violated for you? Seems legit.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 15, 2015)

are they doing it on site or having a outside company do it for them? anything on their website about it?


----------



## mike6623 (Jun 18, 2015)

BarnBuster said:


> are they doing it on site or having a outside company do it for them? anything on their website about it?


It is off site, the physical and test are at the same place. The other people that work there are on like a production like or something, not me. One guy said he remembers just them checking heart, blood pressure, knees, but nothing crazy. I know for like government stuff they may do a "in gown" physical. Nothing on the site.


----------



## mo841 (Jun 18, 2015)

the most I have ever had happen is they make you pull ur pants down so they can grab your balls. Even if they insisted on a hospital gown, ide still keep underware on. I have also had physicals where they just checked your sight and make you touch your toes n shit without them grabing your balls at all. its a toss up on what the company wants.


----------



## mike6623 (Jun 19, 2015)

mo841 said:


> the most I have ever had happen is they make you pull ur pants down so they can grab your balls. Even if they insisted on a hospital gown, ide still keep underware on. I have also had physicals where they just checked your sight and make you touch your toes n shit without them grabing your balls at all. its a toss up on what the company wants.


Thanks! I have a pair of underwear that have a pocket in the front. I assume if I just dropped my draws, they'd be around my ankles so i'd be ok!


----------

